# My oldest cat may be deaf...



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Today I noticed Sherbert doesn't seem respond to sound. 2 days ago he did. He has also been scratching at his ears for the last day. 

Lets hope the Vet can tell me whats up. I just hope this is not the first of many age related things telling me time is short. Yes I know I am probably worrying over nothing, but I have had him forever.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Get to the vet asap... he has an ear infection, his hearing may improve with treatment, it may not. Best of luck.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I plan on being on the phone with his vet as soon as they unlock the doors in the morning. And having him there very soon afterward.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I think Sherbert will be fine. Let us know what the vet says tomorrow.

If it makes you feel better, I'd be worried if the same thing happened to Gabby.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope your Sherbert will be able to fully recover. If not, there are a few things you can change to accomodate having a deaf kitty in your home.

We have a deaf kitten. She became completely deaf and has permanant neurological issues due to a terrible infection she had as a younger kitten. Here is what we do to accomodate her disability:
We try to catch her attention visually before we touch her so we do not startle her.
If she is sleeping, we will blow a light puff of air on her or gently jiggle her bed to wake her up. 
We have started using hand signals to communicate with her, but she has to be looking at us in order to respond.
We make her wear a jingle bell collar (_hence her name: Jingle Belle_) so *we* know she is underfoot/nearby and WE have to watch our feet because we cannot say "Move kitties, out of the way!" with her.
The jingle bell collar would also be helpful *IF* she ever accidentally gets outside. She can't hear us calling for her, but we would be able to her her jingle bell collar to find her.

Good luck!
h =^..^=

PS ... I have also bought a small "locator", like a tiny remote I can attach to her collar. The other remote is synched with it and at the press of a button, I can locate her when the locator on her collar beeps in response. 
_I have not put this on her collar yet, I am try to think of a way to attach it so it can't dangle down and get dipped into the water bowl and/or accidentally activate the beeper on her locator if she wrestles with the other kitties._


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Should be able to contact the vet in about 45 minutes. I hope its just an infection. but then he is 18 and issues are bound to crop up even though he has shown no major health issues as yet. 

The "move kitty, get out of the way." never worked when he was listening...but he is already used to hand signals since I tend to use them training dogs anyway, and I used them around the cats as a matter of habit. 

He is a strictly indoor cat and only goes out on a leash. even to the vets. He had a sinus infection recently, so i am thinking maybe the 2 are linked. he had started avoiding (more then usual) kibble and has seemed to develop an allergy to it, so maybe thats the issue since he would scratch around his ears. I have changed his diet and he is back up to a good weight and is inhaling the raw meats as fast as i prepare it at meal times :catmilk. 

Anyway, all I can do is drag him to the vet and let her have a look. Good thing he doesn't fight being pilled or droppers....

<crosses fingers>


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok back from the Vet. Sherbert has a yeast infection that went so fast it completely blocked up his right ear. The other was minorly effected. But she expects it to clear up completely. I have noticed he was showing some signs of an allergy to his "new and improved" kibble that was left down free choice, and since they "improved" it he has also had a sinus infection. As well as a marked weight loss So we think this is it, so no more kibble.. 

I have been transitioning him to a raw diet and he has gained good weight and his muscle tone has improved as well as his energy. So I will have to up the search for variety of meat sources since he will only lick the gravy off of wet food but not eat them. 

My Vet did say her heart hit the floor when she saw his name on the list.. she was afraid it was a quality of life issue.. But she also said he is officially her oldest feline patient and one of the healthiest. Yay Sherbert!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

glad to hear (pun intended) that he's okay!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Heidi n Q said:


> PS ... I have also bought a small "locator", like a tiny remote I can attach to her collar. The other remote is synched with it and at the press of a button, I can locate her when the locator on her collar beeps in response.
> _I have not put this on her collar yet, I am try to think of a way to attach it so it can't dangle down and get dipped into the water bowl and/or accidentally activate the beeper on her locator if she wrestles with the other kitties._


Ooooh.. where did you get it? How much $?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to hear Sherbert will be okay. How the raw diet helps with his allergies, keep us posted!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

YAY!!!! Sherbert is going to be just fine!!!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to hear Sherbert is on the mend!!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Alpaca said:


> How the raw diet helps with his allergies, keep us posted!



Will do. My vet questioned me in depth about what i feed him for raw. After explaining the research I have done and how I feed, she seemed satisfied his nutritional needs are met. But we both decided an extra vitamin suppliment would not hurt, since a bit of excess taurine in his diet is better then a lack of it. Currently Sherbert is the only cat in her patients that is fed mostly raw (going full raw at this time), but seeing the muscle and energy improvement over the last few months, she has decided to recommend it to others having allergy or other dietary issues. Of course with meat mixing recommendations. I was told he has the prettiest teeth she has seen on a cat too.. not a bit of red to the gums lol. She made me feel good about all the doting I do over these lil' fluff balls:love2

Oh Yeah. my normally laid back old man here. is not happy about the ear drops. :cool But I love him anyways.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok.. Sherbert is now glaring at me, Just medicated his ears... Drops in last night, drops in this morning. To early for any changes but I keep watching. not a single ear twitch to suggest he hears anything as yet.. All I can do is wait and see..

I keep his drops on my computer desk since he can't resist hopping on my lap when i sit down to type, giving me easy access to medicating him. lol. Good thing he is set in his ways and keeps coming back after the initial sulk.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

It's always good to have confirmation from someone that what you're doing is the best. You know you are a good kitty momma when the vet says that your cat is one of the healthiest kitties she has and they have the prettiest teeth while at the same time being the oldest feline patient. You are scoring some major karma points!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Gabby169 said:


> You are scoring some major karma points!!



More like major cuddle points from the fur babies!! With all the love and cuddles they give me, they deserve a bit of doting on.

Still no change as far as I can tell, just wiped his ears out and reapplied the drops.. still no ear twitches to sound... And yeah i know I haven't waited long enough.. but i still hope ya know.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

No change yet. Will keep on with the ear drops and cross my fingers. 

He hasn't had kibble in 2 days now and has stopped scratching.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to hear Sherbert is getting better and that your Vet is so supportive of your nutritional choices. I am lucky also that my Vet office supports raw feeders. They will not go out of their way to recommend it, but they don't frown upon it, either. I have heard so many horror stories from other members on the forum and elsewhere about people being discouraged, guilted, and even reprimanded when raw is even brought up as a possible choice.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

My vet did say my Fur Babies were the only ones she sees on a raw diet. But she saw how Sherbert started improving when I had him on a partial raw diet. (raw every 3 days) , and after dealing with him aquiring an allergy to his kibble, I upped the raw. Now that my only holdout finally caved, I have phased out everything else. I was pleased when she said that she would start recommending at least trying a raw diet on other patients with the same allergy.

At least she has an open mind about it 

Anyway still putting drops in Sherbert's ears, still no change in his hearing. But he is no longer digging at his ears, so it must be doing something. I will just keep up hopes, even though my SO keeps saying its a permanant (sp) condition.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Well. its been a week and no sign of improvement. Not a single ear twitch. 

as soon as pay rolls around, will head right back to the vet to make sure the infection was taken care of and to see whats up.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Going to take Sherbert back to the Vet for a follow up next week as soon as some funds come in. He is no longer scratching at his ears, there is no redness and i have given him ear drops for the recommended time. Not a single ear twitch in response to sound. 

I know deafness caused by an infection can clear up over time But at his age the swelling in the ear canal may cause it to be permenant. Of course I am feeling horribly depressed over all this, After all his health and well being are my responsibility and I feel like a failed him. 
I know its just me but I can't help it. I just wonder if there was something I missed, anything I should have noticed. Maybe if I could have gotten him to a vet, but it was the weekend and getting in to a vet before monday can be impossible unless they are bleeding or considered life threatening.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

you did not do anything to fail your kitty!!!!!!!! you are a VERY good kitty momma!!!!! People and animals get sick and things don't always go back to 100% of their previous normal. 

I know you have a really good relationship with your vet. Call the office when they open up and ask if you can talk to the vet. If the vet thinks it would be helpful to bring Sherbert in earlier than next week ask if you can leave a post-dated check. I'm sure your vet would accommodate you in this way.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Gabby. I know I didn't really fail him, it just feels that way. my depressive fits is one of the reasons besides loving them that I have pets. 

I have to spend the next few days doing parent/teacher things at the schools for my kids classes next year so the mornings are out and my Vet does surgeries in the afternoons. most of which are spay\neuters for the rescues she supports, so can't get in before Monday at least. But she will see me if I walk in early monday easy. 

As to the check, she allows me to pay a small amount sometimes 10 or 15 dollars and pay the rest "whenever". As I have always paid up in a few weeks if I was able. I just like to have something to give her, after all my fur babies health is in her hands. Plus she has fallen in love with Sherbert.. he is such a charmer.

I will have to post his kitten pictures sometime.. I just have to take them to get them digitized.. they are all on old Polaroids lol

i guess i worry because I lost 2 of his siblings in the last year and they were 4 months younger then him.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

oh no! you already lost 2 kitties this year! that's soooooooo sad. Now I understand why you are so scared about Sherbert. Is he eating normally?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Since I changed his diet, he is eating better then ever, put on some weight and improved his muscle tone. He is still prone to sneezing, but he always has, it mainly seasonal. 

Paws and Squeek were the cats I lost. I will post their stories up later if people want to read them. They were genetically his siblings and not just other cats in the house, actually the other cats I have are genetic relations to him also. They are from the only litter he ever fathered. 

Paws had a stroke in November and Squeek died of Cancer last May.

And to update.. still not a twitch this morning.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

heres a pic of Sherbert I took today on a supervised yard outing.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I wonder if there are steroid ear drops for kitties. Steroids are really good for reducing inflammation/swelling. Ask your vet about this when you take him in next week.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Just got back from the Vet. The infection is under control and ears are almost fully clear. But it official, he's deaf. He has adjusted really well though and the other cats make allowances for him and tend to walk around him and face him before meowing. lol


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Aw, Poor Sherbert! It could have been worse though, well done to you and your kitties on how're you're handling the change. Sherbert is GORGEOUS, might I add


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Funny thing, The aid at the Vets office SWORE that there was no way Sherbert could be over 6 years old :smile:

Thanks i think he is a gorgous cat myself, just don't tell him that, he may feel spoiled or something.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

Sherbert is gorgeous!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks!! Not bad for an old man huh? 

I tell him he looks like a drowned rat all the time, but now he has a reason to ignore me lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! I just read some of this. I hope he's okay. He is a really cute cat.


----------

